# Two weeks in Cape Town - a photographers paradise!



## Ivan Muller (Jan 17, 2014)

From a photographers perspective Cape town must have it all. Landscapes, cityscapes, 'THE MOUNTAIN', super friendly people, wine, beaches all within half an hours drive. I just got my new 6D at the end of last year and it was just perfect. 

More of my Cape Town images can be seen here at . . . http://thelazytravelphotographer.blogspot.com/2014/01/my-canon-eos-6d-review-part-1-image.html


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 17, 2014)

nice work mate havent been there in ages since 2008 actually
drove the garden route up to durbin over a few days stopping all over the place
well worth doing IMO (wish i had spent more time in port elizabeth though)


----------



## Ivan Muller (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks! Haven't been to Cape Town on an extended holiday myself for more than 10years, except for the occasional weekend, but I was mightily impressed by how beautiful it was, how everything just ran smoothly and by how much there is to see and do. Only problem is that the sea is too cold to swim in and there Durban/Natal beats Cape Town hands down!


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 17, 2014)

Ivan Muller said:


> Thanks! Haven't been to Cape Town on an extended holiday myself for more than 10years, except for the occasional weekend, but I was mightily impressed by how beautiful it was, how everything just ran smoothly and by how much there is to see and do. Only problem is that the sea is too cold to swim in and there Durban/Natal beats Cape Town hands down!



cape town feels like another country compared to the rest of SA
quite wierd really but a nice wierd


----------



## canon1dxman (Jan 17, 2014)

I love Cape Town and some great images on your blog remind me of many happy days there. Two of my favourite times were 1) taking the Huey on a combat mission from the Waterfront and 2) Great White photography from the boats out of Klein Bay! Must go back soon.


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2014)

Very nice series. I especially like the 2nd one. Well done.


----------



## Ivan Muller (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks all! I will post some more as I get through the processing....


----------

